# Horses are like potato chips



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

You can never have just one. haha. 

So I'm slowly shopping around and looking at possible geldings. Now if I do get a big boy this year it won't be for at least another 5 months. He will be used like Caleigh is used. Pleasure riding, halter classes, trails and low level dressage just to get those big feet off the ground. Possibly some driving here and there. I have experience to train the big guy and mold him to what I want, the people I'm looking at purchasing from owned Caleigh before the family before me purchased her. 

So at the moment these are the boys I'm looking at. If I could I'd get both of them but I can't so I have to pick one gelding. Right now it's a tie between Indiana (Sir William Indiana): DraftsForSale.com

and

Northwest Arrows Issac Northwest Clydesdales - Quality Draft Horses For Sale just scroll down until you find him. 

Now I know by the time I decide to get another Clyde, both might be gone but I'm just shopping around right now. 

Whatcha think of them? 

I forgot to add, Issacs dad is Caleighs dad too.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

They're both on the second link you gave too.

Honestly I think Isaac is more appealing. Has a more handsome face. 

And you're right - horses are like potato chips. Or pistachios. Or Skittles. *sigh*


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I like Issaac too, I'm hoping he is available when I decide to get another one. I need to finish up my studied to my first certification before I think of bringing another one in.


----------



## Horse Dreamer (Oct 24, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't mean to put this here.


----------

